# Critique Candy Please =] Image Heavy!



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the horse. She's super super cute. It looks like your jumping ahead quite a bit and that your riding off your toes over the fence. Although it's probably tougher with a saddle that doesnt put you in the proper position to jump.


----------



## clover (Aug 7, 2008)

She's Cute! Looks like she enjoys jumping. 
Is it just me or is she slightly sickle hocked? I have a TB that is slightly sickle hocked and the confirmation has caused arthritis in the hocks, which can be maintained, but if she is, you may want to keep an eye out for that. It could just be the pictures and lord knows I am no expert on confirmation.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

BuckOff: What do you mean by 'riding off your toes over the fence' ? It was a little awkward with the stock saddle once I get my AP I imagine it will be easier for both of us. Yes she's very cute [= Thanks for the critique!

Clover: She loves jumping, she thinks its fun [= Could you explain what sickle hocked means? Im unsure of this term.. Thanks for the critique [=


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

the only thing I see is that she looks like she has super small feet compared to her body. Maybe it's the angles of the photos.
But if her feet are abnormally small, I'd definately do alot of things to protect her hoove and her joints.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

SallyRC123 said:


> BuckOff: What do you mean by 'riding off your toes over the fence' ? It was a little awkward with the stock saddle once I get my AP I imagine it will be easier for both of us. Yes she's very cute [= Thanks for the critique!
> 
> Clover: She loves jumping, she thinks its fun [= Could you explain what sickle hocked means? Im unsure of this term.. Thanks for the critique [=


Well, I just prefer a deep heel. If you sink down into your heel and turn your foot slightly up and out. Don't press with your knees... use your thighs and calves to hold on. You can kinda see what I mean here... even though its western and I'm turning my toes out too much its still a similar concept...
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/l_fd82df8953f40698764ce2c80b01c5d0.jpg


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol, the last pic looks like she has her hind legs crossed. She's a really pretty girl, and doing well for a rising 4 y.o. 

It looks like she's taking off a bit at the last minute, but I might be wrong coz of the angle. It'd be easier to tell if you had some side on pics as well. But she's coming along well, and she looks like she'll be good with some more practise


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, I thought that a little bit when I was riding (taking off a bit late) Ill organise a lesson with her owner soon and give an update on her progress. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

What do you guys think of this?
She'll be up for sale soon 4 $5000 however the owner has offered her to me for $3500. I really don't have this sort of money, but I love her so much! I could borrow the money off my parents and pay it back in little ammounts, however if I bought her it means I wont be getting a car? Dilemaaa please help if anyone has any ideas!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, SonnyWimps: I agree about her feet, I could never quite put my finger on it, she just looked to heavy and I thought she had skinny legs. But when I look at her closely her hooves are quite small. do you think this would improve once she's a bit older? What sort of action would you take to protect her joints and feet? 

------------------------------------------------------

Ill get some pics from the side next time I jump - Hopefully in a proper saddle.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She has tiny feet with a big body, she also stands under herself in the hind. She is very cute though and looks like she has a ton of spunk!


----------



## clover (Aug 7, 2008)

From what I understand from what the vet that diagnosed my horses arthritis is that the angle of the leg is more underneath the horse. In othere words the angle from the hock down should be straighter rather than angled under. I have heard that some people actually like horses with this confirmation but it can put some straign on the hock joint, as it did with my horse and cause arthritis. Not a huge worry but something to watch out for. There are a lot of things you can do to help arthritis if if does form and you can always try a suppliment to attempt to prevent it. Again, I am far from a confirmation expert but it is just something I notice since I have had the issue with my horse.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Lovely colour!  She looks very sturdy. I agree, small hooves, and she is definitely sickle-hocked, as well as camped under. The jumping pics look very odd to me. She doesn't seem to be jumping correctly. I think her take off point is way too close to the jump and she crosses her back legs. Do you have trainer to help her with jumping?


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes I do - not a 'trainer' but her owner is a qualified instructor and she trained her so I will give her a call soon and ask for a jumping lesson once I get my new saddle. Yes I love her colour - its so vibrant. 

Are small hooves nessicarily a problem? =S


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, you can look at the hoof issue like this...smaller hooves are something that the halter industry has had some difficulties with. A smaller hoof under a large horse can cause some serious problems down the road...meaning stuff like arthritis and navicular. It puts unnatural pressure and stress on parts of the hoof that arent meant to have it. Careful shoeing and preventative supplements help quite a bit. Some horses won't ever have problems and some will. As a jumper there is a good possibility that she could have problems down the road.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Shes really cute. And this is her first time jumping??


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

She's got pretty small feet for such a big body and she looks butt high. Pretty color.


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww she's really pretty!! and very muscular


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I won't repeat what others have said, but her jumping worries me. Is she very new to jumping? It's not the takeoff point doesn't worry me, but the fact that she hangs her knees pretty noticeable definitely does. She seems like she is having fun, but this is a pretty dangerous fault.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^she's a dangerous jumper. she does not pick up her front legs! her knees are almost pointed straight down...their forarms should be perfectly horizontal with the ground. cute horse but if you want to persue a jumping career then this is not the horse to do it with. i had a horse that i loved and he jumped llike that and my trainer would not let me do cross country jumping. she said he was too dangerous and one of us would end up seriously injured. so good luck


----------

